# Python sex romp sparks monster snake search



## News Bot (Jul 20, 2011)

AN orgy of snakes is in danger of bringing the house down upon a Cairns sporting club.











*Published On:* 20-Jul-11 09:26 AM
*Source:* By Daniel Bateman via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 20, 2011)

7m! Thats Huge, cant say id fancy that going on in my roof...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 20, 2011)

must be a well constructed roof if it can't hold the weight of a few scrubbies!


----------



## longqi (Jul 20, 2011)

Couple of litres of snake pee in a gyprock ceiling has to go somewhere and it goes soaking straight into the gyprock


Thats what causes the problem


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 20, 2011)

They get to 7m?

Someone at the cairns footy club is an HP fan. The writer clearly isn't.


----------



## Em1986 (Jul 20, 2011)

Good on the snakes 
It must be a good place to 'roll' around in and it's not their fault, they are just doing what they do lol.
I say the people should abandon the building and let the snakes live there because they obviously like it if this is the 2nd time it's happened!


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jul 20, 2011)

how Aussie is THIS town name!


> Yorkeys Knob


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 20, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> 7m! Thats Huge, cant say id fancy that going on in my roof...


I reckon they saw a big scrubby, looked up the max size for this species and said it was 7m long.


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 20, 2011)

I lived there a few years ago and never saw a scrubby but we got monster tarantulas wandering into the house all the time. And beautiful striped possums (which stink terrible) and huge lace monitors. Top spot.


----------



## Darlyn (Jul 20, 2011)

This story was on 7pm project tonight.
Gorgeous scrubbie, doubting the length estimate.
I love Yorkeys Knob, great yacht club, lovely beaches and a monsoon rainforest.
Never saw a scrubbie, but what a great spot for a python (or 5) to live.


----------



## MathewB (Jul 20, 2011)

This made me think of 'Dirty Mike and the Boy's from 'The Other Guy's.


----------

